# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > مبتدی: زبان جاوا

## AliAhmadiDev

سلام دوستان.. عملگر نقطه در جاوا رو لطفا برام  توضیح بدین ک کارش چیه و چیکار میکنه ایا نقطه یک عملگره ؟

----------


## vahid-p

نقطه ای که بعد از اسم کلاس یا یک آبجکت میاد، باعث میشه ما بتونیم به فیلدهاش و متدهاش (نه همه، چون بعضی private هستن) دسترسی پیدا کنیم.
مثلا اگر یک کلاس به اسم Person داشته باشیم که حاوی اسم و سن و... باشه و یک آبجکت person1 از این کلاس داشته باشیم، با person1.getAge() مثلا سن اون آبجکت رو میگیریم. یا اگر فیلدش قابل دسترس باشه (private نباشه و اگر protected بود در پکیجش باشیم) با person1.age هم میتونیم سنش رو بگیریم.

----------


## [younes]

http://guyhaas.com/bfoit/itp/JavaOperators.html

----------

